# Odd placements for rear speakers



## ninposam (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi,
I could do with a bit of advice about the placment for my rear / side speakers on my 5.1 HTPC.
As its a small room set up i only have 2 options for my speakers.

1. On floor stands just behind me, the pros are i can move them out the way when needed and i can have each speaker the same distance away from me.
Cons are i just can not find a good stand that will put the speaker above head height.

2. wall mounted, pros are i can have them out the way and above head height.
The main con that is really is confusing me is the distance to each speaker will be a lot more on one side.
If i mount them where i want one would be 1.7 meter to the sweet spot and the other will be 1.1 meter.

My sound card will not let me change the time delay at all the only option i have is to turn the closest speaker down as not to over power the other one.

Has anyone got any opinions on what i should do?
Many thanks!


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Any chance of ceiling mounts?


----------



## ninposam (Jan 11, 2012)

Ceiling mounts might be a bit hard for me to do as i have problems walking, might try the wall option and turn the closest speaker down a little bit and see what its like.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

You might try a pair of Di-pole's for the rear.


----------



## CatBrat (May 20, 2010)

These speakers are said to be very forgiving for placement. Set the volume level a little higher for the one that's farthest away from the seating position.

Check out either http://www.axiomaudio.com/qs8.html

or http://www.axiomaudio.com/qs4.html


----------



## ninposam (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help so far, I have been looking into some small Di-pole's but i have to work with what i have for the time being.
Here is a quick drawing to let you better see what i am talking about with the placment of my rear right speaker, i know its not that much of a problem but i would like to get the most out of my films sound tracks as i do spend 90% of my day at the desk.








http://www.freeimagehosting.net/jpsbi


----------

